# Tank Setup Is Final



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Here it is.

4 Kribs
1 or 2 CAE
4 Caves
1 Piece of driftwood
Pure black stones

Also any suggestions would be of much help.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank size?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Its a 20 gallon


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to be a PITA but is it a standard 20 gallon, 20 long, or 20 high?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't CAE get to big for a 20g? or is that SAE?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I have no clue what a PITA is, the tank is a 20 gallon ling i believe its the one from wally world


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

I think its actually P.E.T.A.
"people for the ethical treatment of animals"
but that makes no sence so im an idiot


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

IDK either but what ever it is it sure does have alot of words in it. This stinks i was only going to have to buy 2 Kribs not i gots to buy 3


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

PITA is "pain in the ..." You get the picture...hopefully.



> This stinks i was only going to have to buy 2 Kribs not i gots to buy 3


Why is that?

I do believe CAEs get too large for a 20g. They get around 8 inches and get more carnivorous and aggressive as they get older. The Kribs could probably handle them, but they would most likely eat fry if you plan on breeding. And they will outgrow a 20g, so they are out.

If you want something for algae, go with otos....but make sure you have visible algae before you get them.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im not sure i think it is a standard to correct myself from a previuos post, i have to get 3 cause my female was killed by my male


----------

